# pork ok for dogs?



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I found out today that I am getting a half of a pig for Christmas...I did not ask for this pig, but I am getting one LOL. My family is not big on pork....just wondering if it is ok for the dogs. I usually cook a crock pot full of dog stew weekly because Hurley has IBD flare ups occassionally. I use chicken, or fish, sometimes beef, sweet potatos and white potatos.

Is pork ok for them? I would hate to see 1/2 a pig go to waste...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It is, but it can be very hard on a dog's digestive system. I know when I switched to raw feeding that most sources recommended feeding pork only once the dog had already been on raw for a few weeks/months - it's definitely NOT a starter protein. I think if you fed it in small, teeny meals you might be okay. It'd probably be best if you added it with something, like pork and chicken stew instead of just pork stew. Especially since even the hardiest dog will get the runs after being fed just pork for a few days; I learned that the hard way. If you feed it in a meal with a "binder" (potatoes, rice, etc) that would probably lessen the chance of having to deal with the runs later.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Ranger said:


> It is, but it can be very hard on a dog's digestive system. I know when I switched to raw feeding that most sources recommended feeding pork only once the dog had already been on raw for a few weeks/months - it's definitely NOT a starter protein. I think if you fed it in small, teeny meals you might be okay. It'd probably be best if you added it with something, like pork and chicken stew instead of just pork stew. Especially since even the hardiest dog will get the runs after being fed just pork for a few days; I learned that the hard way. If you feed it in a meal with a "binder" (potatoes, rice, etc) that would probably lessen the chance of having to deal with the runs later.


Did your research indicate if there was a difference in feeding cooked verses raw pork? Just curious if there'd be a difference as I've feed mine both dry and canned pork foods before with no transition/digestive issues. Wonder in the cut/leanness v. fattiness of the meat might also mak a difference. And, of course, the products I use are processed/formulated specifically for dog feeding, so perhaps that's why my pack's experience with them was (thankfully) uneventful.

Just as a precaution, raw pork can contain trichinella, especially if it's from a wild game source. This can be eliminated by cooking to an internal temperature of 170 or, if feeding raw, freezing (no more than 6" thick cuts) of the meat for about a month.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you both!

I will be cooking it, but will be careful not to give too much at first. I sure don't want to cause Hurley any more tummy problems. I will be sure to mix it with chicken or something else...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd be careful.... 

I know that our vet has told us not to give ham or turkey leftovers to our dogs. <- And they basically 'told you so' when our previous golden got pancreatitis. That was because of turkey, not pork. But the vet said it's generally meats that are really rich like that.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Garfield said:


> Did your research indicate if there was a difference in feeding cooked verses raw pork? Just curious if there'd be a difference as I've feed mine both dry and canned pork foods before with no transition/digestive issues. Wonder in the cut/leanness v. fattiness of the meat might also mak a difference. And, of course, the products I use are processed/formulated specifically for dog feeding, so perhaps that's why my pack's experience with them was (thankfully) uneventful.
> 
> Just as a precaution, raw pork can contain trichinella, especially if it's from a wild game source. This can be eliminated by cooking to an internal temperature of 170 or, if feeding raw, freezing (no more than 6" thick cuts) of the meat for about a month.


Hmm, I assumed since the readings were for raw feeding and not BARF that they were talking about raw pork and not cooked. I think a pork-based kibble or canned food is different than feeding whole pieces of pork (raw or cooked). Like you said, there's also a difference in cuts. I can't speak for everyone but Ranger usually gets the cheaper portions of meat and that includes organs as well as muscle - shanks, hocks, heart, spleen, etc. The pork chops and pork roasts are usually going on MY plate, not his!

I think a big part of it is how fatty pork meat can be. The ham hocks I buy have close to 1.5' of fat around the meat and even with it sliced off, it's still fattier than a chicken quarter or piece of fish. Take a look at that ham hock in the bottom of the pic - it's covered in fat!


----------

